

Google patent. Pay per gaze - ddariod
http://www.zdnet.com/google-patent-hints-at-monetizing-glass-tracking-user-engagement-7000019557/

======
negativity
Head mounted cameras aren't necessarily a bad thing, much in the same way
vehicle-based dashboard cams aren't necessarily a bad thing.

But Google Glass is definitely a bad thing. It's bad because the person
wearing it can't claim complete control over the behavior of the device. It
may or may not act in the best interests of the user. It might capture data,
and retain it, regardless of the desires of the user.

Everytime Google Glass gets talked up in news, I wish people would question
the very idea of Google Glass. Why should we buy into this system?

Wouldn't it be wiser to just engineer your own eyeglass-frame-mounted web
camera, and relay footage to your own server, on your own terms, in a way that
you can control?

